# Compatibility



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I am in the process of thinning down my tank collection and was wondering if it would be possible to have 2 green severum's w/ a "rope/needle/snake fish" in the same tank. The rope fish is already in 7.5ph water. 

-Carlo


----------

